# Looking for PraziPro



## pufferdaddy (Dec 4, 2019)

Hi all,

In dire need of PraziPro for my PBT. I have a vet willing to write a prescription if anyone knows where to get. Otherwise, if anyone has extra to sell, please reach out!

Any advice is appreciated, thank you!!


----------

